# free sms bobmobile



## vollekanne (9 Oktober 2009)

huhu all

hat schon jemand erfahrung wegen den "abzockern" von Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de ?


(hi jens^^)

mein bruder und 2 kumpels haben über bobmobile free sms geschickt und wie es üblich ist ihre handynummer für den versand angegeben.

kurz drauf ging es los das mehrmals täglich eine sms von der 40500 gekommen is ohne text und mit jeder sms wurden 2,99€ vom preepayd konto abgezogen. bis jetzt sind schon gute 25€ weg !

das ganze wurde vom netzbetreiber gesperrt aber das geld is futsch und es gibt für so fälle von bobmobile nur eine 2,x€ hotline...


vllt hat hier jemand erfahrung wie es aussieht das geld zurückzubekommen.

fals nicht VORSICHT vor bobmobile

am besten direkt über hostfile den ganzen url blocken


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*

Hast Du mal den direkten Link zu den Free-SMS? Weil auf der Hauptseite gibts sowas nicht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## vollekanne (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*

die hp von bobmobile wo es die freesms gibt es leider nichtmehr !

aber bei google suchergebnis (bobmobile free sms) kann man ein teil des textes noch lesen.

"FreeSMS
Mehr Produkte findest Du auf Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de. Nach korrekter PIN-Eingabe erhält der Nutzer freien Zugang zur WAP-Plattform auf der unbegrenzt SMS versendet ...
www.bobmobile.de/.../freesms/?source...freesms_66"

und 

"Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de
produkt. Free SMS. Verschicke kostenlos SMS von Deinem Handy egal an wie viele Personen.* Keine Gebühren mehr beim Versand und beim Empfang von SMS! ...
Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de... "


ich hab es hier bei mir am pc gesehn und sah anfangs seriös aus wie andere free sms dienste.
hätt ich das gewust hätt ich nen screenshot gemacht...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:35:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:31:18 ----------

wenn man "bobmobile vorsicht" oder "bobmobile abo falle" googlt findet man einige betroffene die auch auf die abofalle reingefallen sind.

is also kein einzelfall
leider findet man bisher fast nur betroffene und keine infos was man gegen die machen kann (auser strafanzeige stellen)


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*

Hmmmm....


> Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit per SMS oder Hotline möglich. Hierzu eine SMS mit stop vision2appz an die 40500 senden oder telefonisch unter 0180 505 00 400 (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Festnetz der Dt. Telekom, Mobilfunktarife können abweichen).



Da könnte man immerhin schonmal versuchen, das Abo zu beenden. Alternativ auch mal "stop all".

Es bleibt natürlich dabei, die Methode des Anbieters ist grenzwertig.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## vollekanne (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*

ich hab grade berichte gelesen wo welche sich garnicht angemeldet haben sondern nur von jemand anderes eine sms geschickt bekommen haben über bobmobile, und auf einmal ein abo am hals haben !

oder trotz sms mit der kündigung weiterhin zur kasse gebeten werden

is halt ein weitere restmüllanbieter !!^^

hab mein bekannten geraten eine anzeige zu machen, mal schaun was da rauskommt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:54:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:52:04 ----------

iq test wo mit bildern von promis geködert wird gibt es bei facebook wohl auch schon von bobmobile...

das ergebnis gibts dann per handynr eingabe aufs handy :wall:

finger weg !!!!!!!


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*

Das Problem ist, solange man es nicht 100% nachweisen kann, was und wie es passiert ist, muss man sich zurückhalten mit bösen Bewertungen über die Anbieter.

Google-Treffer sprechen zwar eine deutliche Sprache, sind als Beweis aber nicht verwertbar.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*



			
				großer deutscher Mobilfunkbetreiber schrieb:
			
		

> in jüngster Zeit mehren sich die Reklamationen und Beschwerden von Kunden, die aufgrund irreführender Bewerbungen im Internet ein ABO abgeschlossen haben. (...)
> Wir haben Sie gebeten auf die Leistungserbringer einzuwirken und diese zu bitten, sich bei Bewerbungen an geltendes Recht zu halten.
> Wir mussten nun mehrfach feststellen, dass entweder nur Änderungen an den jeweils von uns angemahnten Bewerbungsbeispielen vorgenommen wurden, andere, unbekannte Bewerbungen des gleichen Leistungserbringers aber unverändert blieben oder Bewerbungen nur temporär angepasst wurden und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder geändert wurden. Weiterhin fanden wir neue Bewerbungen von bereits angemahnten Leistungserbingern im Internet, die ebenfalls nicht auf der Grundlage geltender rechtlicher Rahmenbedingungen gestaltet wurden.
> Vor diesem Hintergrund werden wir unser Vorgehen kurzfristig ändern. Ab Donnerstag, den 15.10.2009 werden wir Kurzrufnummern sperren über die Leistungen bereitgestellt werden, die nicht auf der Grundlage der Vorgaben aus unseren Verträgen, den Kodizes oder den Gesetzen erbracht werden.


Das klingt für mich überhaupt nicht so, als wären all diese Beschwerden über diese seltsamen Abrechnungen nur auf Dummheit der Kunden zurück zu führen.
(Quelle:Kundenmitteilung)


----------



## vollekanne (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*

versteh ich das jetzt schon richtig das die rufnummern von bobmobile ab 15.10.2009 gesperrt werden ?


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free sms bobmobile*



vollekanne schrieb:


> versteh ich das jetzt schon richtig das die rufnummern von bobmobile ab 15.10.2009 gesperrt werden ?


Nein, das betrifft nur das Innenverhältnis zwischen einem, vermutlich "rosenen" Provider und dem Anbieter. Alle anderen Provider lassen das ungehindert zu, die Nummern bleiben weiterhin verführerisch offen! Ob die Düsseldorfer Bobmobile von dem Gegenwind überhaupt betroffen ist, ist momentan gänzlich unklar (für mich jedenfalls).


----------

